# 100 YOUTUBE SUBSCRIBERS AND 18,000 VIEWS THANK YOU POST!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Here is the link to my channel if you have not already checked it out: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClYeG9u0CafMoLjHlPI0lCA

OK this post is to thank you guys on these great slingshot forums that have watched my videos and are largely responsible for getting me where I am. 100 subscribers is not a huge milestone but it's a start and you guys have been so supportive and so helpful so I just wanted to say thank you and I could not be here without all of you guys who have supported me over the past couple of months. Thanks Josh


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

That's great Josh!!! Congrats! Well you are making some very good videos and I hope new subscribers will start coming in droves. I did check out your ebay link on your last video and I must say you are making some really cool stuff. Hope your products are selling well (they should).

I know 100 subscribers may not be huge to modern Youtube aficionados (had to look that one up for spelling...lol) but to give you an idea...I have had various videos on my channel for what maybe 5-7 years...and I think I have a total of 12 subscribers...LOL!!!!

Again congrats Josh, keep up the good work and I am looking forward to more videos!!! (see I'm lucky and I am one of the 100 subscribers!)


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha thanks Urban Fisher! They didn't sell on eBay which I kind of expected but I'm going to try to get an etsy account and see how that works so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey Josh just watched your new video...great stuff! Simple but I know your leading up to bigger things ahead. Here is a little story to pass on. I have a very good friend that builds custom split bamboo fly rods. There are literally only a handful of guys in the world that does what he does at the level he does. His rods sell for a couple of grand a piece! And he has back logs from customers that he jokes he will probably never fill! He does it as a hobby (he's now retired and did have s full time job) but a big thing that makes his work incredible...not only does he build everything from scratch...he builds his own tools to do it! And I mean that he makes his own guides (and he built the tool to make them) to the reel seats he turns and the actual thread (for both tying the guides on and fly line) he literally makes his own fly line!!!

But the point is that a true craftsman not only can make a cool product, but also makes his own tools to make that product! So keep up the good work! This kind of hands on experience will do nothing but benefit it you in life...with the addition of a good education!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! Can't wait to do the punching and twisting that should make for a pretty cool video. That's really cool! I really feel like you get the most satisfaction out of what you make if you are involved in the whole process of making it including making the tools. I have a couple of parkour training videos lined up so I might be posting like 4 videos in the next 2 weeks if I can get the blacksmithing ones done. So we will see if I can make it work it will be a fun couple of weeks. Thanks Josh


----------

